# Anybody heard of these things?



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

*Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide - GHRP-6*

GHRP-6 (Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide - 6) is a 28-amino-acid peptide that signals the human body to begin secreting growth-hormone (GH).

*Hexarelin*

Hexarelin is a synthetic hexaptide which has GH-releasing properties. Hexarelin, administered subcutaneously produces a dose-dependent GH response from the Pituitary.

*TargeX*

Glycyrrhetinic acid is the primary ingredient in Targex. It is actually found in licorice, and when applied to the skin, can reduce the thickness of subcutaneous fat.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Ive heard of Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide - GHRP-6, a few labs are doing it, but Ive never used it.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's the little bit of info i got from the manufacturer of it

TargeX ................

4 ounce ( 120cc ) bottle with hand pump

Transdermal lotion for localized fat reduction,4 Oz / 120 CCs , 40mg/ml.

BEST USED IF CYCLED 2 TO 3 WEEKS ON AND 1 TO 3 WEEKS OFF. Using this product longer than recommended may be counterproductive.

Just to refresh a little bit on what this compund can do here it is an abstract from Pubmed:

Glycyrrhetinic acid, the active principle of licorice, can reduce the thickness of subcutaneous thigh fat through topical application.

Armanini D, Nacamulli D, Francini-Pesenti F, Battagin G, Ragazzi E, Fiore C.

Department of Medical and Surgical Sciences-Endocrinology, University of Padua, Via Ospedale 105, 35100 Padua, Italy.

Cortisol is involved in the distribution and deposition of fat, and its action is regulated by the activity of 11beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase. Glycyrrhetinic acid, the active principle of licorice root, blocks 11beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase type 1, thus reducing the availability of cortisol at the level of adipocytes. We evaluated the effect of topical application of a cream containing glycyrrhetinic acid in the thickness of fat at the level of the thigh. Eighteen healthy women (age range 20-33 years) with normal BMI were randomly allocated to treatment, at the level of the dominant thigh, with a cream containing 2.5% glycyrrhetinic acid (n=9) or with a placebo cream containing the excipients alone (n=9). Before and after 1 month of treatment both the circumference and the thickness of the superficial fat layer of the thighs (by ultrasound analysis) were measured. The circumference and the thickness of the superficial fat layer were significantly reduced in comparison to the controlateral untreated thigh and to control subjects treated with the placebo cream. No changes were observed in blood pressure, plasma renin activity, plasma aldosterone or cortisol. The effect of glycyrrhetinic acid on the thickness of subcutaneous fat was likely related to a block of 11beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase type 1 at the level of fat cells; therefore, glycyrrhetinic acid could be effectively used in the reduction of unwanted local fat accumulation.

If you read the original abstract you will note that ...

"No changes were observed in blood pressure, plasma renin activity, plasma aldosterone or cortisol",

There was no change in plasma cortisol; cortisol was lowered only in the fat cells, this is telling us that little if any of the compound was absorbed systemically or we would see a drop in whole body, i.e. plasma cortisol.

Indications:

PLEASE SHAKE BOTTLE BEFORE USE

Apply 1 to 2 pumps ( one pump = one CC ) applied TWICE daily in desired areas and rub vigorously until almost vanished into the skin of area applied, though this lotion is greasy of nature is necessary for it to work locally.

The area must be clean and free of hair.

This lotion will NOT stain clothes.

There are some studies that claim Licorece extract may increase levels of the hormone adolsterone

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON HOW TO USE TARGEX ...

So I have some problem areas where i store more fat or simply I got some flabby stubborn fat like for example in my obliques , inner thighs and lower pecs , my diet and cardio has been in check but still i need more help!

Well, TargeX WILL help not shift your body into a calorie burning machine like other compound do ie. Clenbuterol , T3 , Ephedra , etc...but BY BLOCKING CORTISOL AT THE CELLULAR LEVEL AND PREVENT IT IT FROM STORING FAT WHEN THIS HORMONE "CORTISOL" IS AT PEAK ( BEFORE RETIRING, UPON AWAKENING AND POST-WORKOUT ) Of course add a good diet and cardio and you'll see visible results in the areas applied.

******PLEASE NOTE NOT ALL RESPONSE IN THE SAME TIMELY MANNER AS SOME GET RESULTS IN ONLY 2 OR 3 DAYS AFTER INTIAL USE AND OTHERS IT MAY TAKE LONGER.*****

Ok, so I got a 4oz bottle of TargeX and it contains 120cc of 40mgs of G.Acid 98% purity per CC enough for a 2 week cycle which is what i recommend as our wonderful bodies will fight it, after all cortisol hormone is a necessary evil so cyclcing 2 weeks on - 2 weeks off one area at a time is best !

Patience and common sense is needed here, please allow me to explain why and how:

I want to decrease the stubborn fat I got on my obliques both left and right so :

Before I go to bed I apply 2ccs of TargeX on my right oblique then rub vigorously until vanished( I use a hair blowdries in Med temp to help )

Then I apply another 2ccs on my left oblique and rub again until vanished and absorbed.

Next day when I wake up I repeat procedure again.

***Make sure the area you apply targeX to is free of hair and is clean.

Using TargeX this way is safe and ONE 4oz bottle should be enough for a 2 week cycle and may have some extra.

Ok, now you see some improvement in the areas you applied to but you need more treatment so you start again another 2 week cycle after atleast 1 week off TargeX, if you are happy with your results then move on to another area you desired to reduce stubborn subcutaneous fat. This time it may the lower pecs so you do exactly as you did the first time when you applied to your obliques.

***Please keep in mind this is not miracle drug ( well almost , lol ) and that the area you worked firts may need some more treatment but you need to do your part as far as diet and cardio, this is true in all products that help reduce bodyfat, do not tell me is not true cause I tried them all and when my diet was sloppy I made no progress.

***Work one area at a time, I mean for example again..obliques ( left and right ), lower pecs ( left and right ) inner thighs ( left and right ) and so on...

***I recommend using an over the counter dietary supplement that reduces excess estrogen , is my belief that the presence of excess estrogen makes that stubborn fat hang on to those problem areas. This is just my own opinion based on personal experiences.

Well guys, here it is ...just a little more detail explanationon how to use TargeX, I am sorry I could not include all this on the labels but obviously I will run out of space.

*****SOME LITERATURE SHOWS THAT LICORECE EXTRACT MAY INCREASE LEVELS OF ALDOSTERONE*****


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

OK, looks like I will be picking up some targeX

I already have an AHEM*******Over the counter anti Estrogen************

Thanks Nick


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i've noticed sources beginning to sell this, i however will be waiting for more real world feedback n logs before considering it.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

i read about targeX and was also interested.

i found a bit of info on it when i was researching lipostabil (flab jab)

theres seems to be a few products out there that "claim" to spot reduce fat


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

How about injectable helios


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

got helios, works if you know how to use it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Helios definitely works ....

I will be trying the Targex soon so will be able to give some feedback....my concern would be for natural athletes or those that are on PCT as licorice lowers natural testosterone so i am wondering if this stuff will do the same..?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Licorice can also play havoc with the potasssium levels in your body, elevate them.

Potassium is important in cell signalling for the contraction of muscle and nerve impulses.

It could be dangerous to take this supplement when dehydrating for a comp. Or if you are dehydrated.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Licorice also tastes foul. F*ck you, Bertie Bassett!!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Licorice is 200 times sweater than sucrose.

Can elevate blood pressure too.

The root actually does not tast to damn bad, I think it would be a good snack to suck on that root.

Much better than the ginseng root, that stuff makes me want to hurl


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I've just spent the last 30 minutes looking up Glycyrrhetinic Acid. I notice it is an ingredient in both Avent Labs Napalm, and Better Body Sports - Liposolv. Both products have a good sales pitch, very much like the Liposolv sales copy on predator http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-better-body-sports-liposolv-2-oz.cfm But forget the sales copy, does anyone have any real anecdotal experiences with any of these or any other topical fat burner. I like the idea of liposolv adrenaline, GA, and Yohimbine, sounds like a killer combination. Any experiences anyone.......


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Bumping this one up, as this could be a very interesting thread. Shame it died so young. Why is that we can talk about the same old stuff, giving the same replies to repeated threads, and then you get something fresh and unlike the rest and it dies........


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Bumping this one up, as this could be a very interesting thread. Shame it died so young. Why is that we can talk about the same old stuff, giving the same replies to repeated threads, and then you get something fresh and unlike the rest and it dies........


x2 im with you all the way man!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

mal said:


> x2 im with you all the way man!


Thanks Mal

I think the problem is that people are too afraid to step out the box. I mean everyone has tried creatine, whey etc, so lots of experience to talk about. But how many have actually tried slapping licorice root gel on their stubborn body fat?

After my shows this year, I'm going to put my website skills to good use, and start being a human guinea pig, and post up lots of detail about real experiences with real stuff on the market. I can throw up some affiliate links too, and hopefully make enough to pay for the stuff I try.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Thanks Mal
> 
> I think the problem is that people are too afraid to step out the box. I mean everyone has tried creatine, whey etc, so lots of experience to talk about. But how many have actually tried slapping licorice root gel on their stubborn body fat?
> 
> After my shows this year, I'm going to put my website skills to good use, and start being a human guinea pig, and post up lots of detail about real experiences with real stuff on the market. I can throw up some affiliate links too, and hopefully make enough to pay for the stuff I try.


give it a shot mate ,nothing to loose,everything to gain.i think with any product like this you need high grade stuff,and maybe not from

supp companies,what you think.

theres a clen and yom injection that seems too work very well

for localised fat loss.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Yummy i love licorice lol I wouldnt mind trying out this stuff on my stomach and see if it works im trying to find some more infos on it.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Thanks Mal
> 
> I think the problem is that people are too afraid to step out the box. I mean everyone has tried creatine, whey etc, so lots of experience to talk about. But how many have actually tried slapping licorice root gel on their stubborn body fat?
> 
> After my shows this year, I'm going to put my website skills to good use, and start being a human guinea pig, and post up lots of detail about real experiences with real stuff on the market. I can throw up some affiliate links too, and hopefully make enough to pay for the stuff I try.


Lol if they want a female guinea pig let me know pmsl


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Yummy i love licorice lol I wouldnt mind trying out this stuff on my stomach and see if it works im trying to find some more infos on it.


I spent a while this afternoon trying to research it, but most stuff seems to be from those selling it. The Targex stuff seems to completely unavailable to us in the UK. But there is some in the above named on Predator Nutrition, who I have to say a very good site sponsor, however, I do wish they'd put a predator nutrition shakey bottle freebie in my order. My mate, who I recommended to them got one for an order of the same cost. Where's mine???

Unfortunately there are no reviews on Predator. Seems hard to find anything really solid on the stuff. There is the odd forum with a post or 2 saying it's good to go. I suppose this one will have to be try and see. But the problem is, I will be on oral Yohimbine, and ECA, with Keto and cardio, so how the hell will I know if the effects are from the topical stuff.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

B|GJOE said:


> Bumping this one up, as this could be a very interesting thread. *Shame it died so young*. Why is that we can talk about the same old stuff, giving the same replies to repeated threads, and then you get something fresh and unlike the rest and it dies........


Young?

ALmost 4 years mate. :lol:

Tried TargeX myself but they got a new one.

I also am using GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 right now.

Not noticed much, but it does tend to give me a bit of a headache if I use too much.

Not had any CTS problems like some have.

Hunger the first day or so.

But, night time erections (nocternal) are pretty cool so something is doing something.

I do have some GHRP-6 but am afraid to try it as it brings on hunger and that is the last thing I need right now. :lol:

I can get the TargeX stuff.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, just found my old bottle of TargeX

It is made by Z. Supps

There is about a third left and it looks like it crashed in solution:lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

hackskii said:


> *Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide - GHRP-6*
> 
> GHRP-6 (Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide - 6) is a 28-amino-acid peptide that signals the human body to begin secreting growth-hormone (GH).
> 
> ...


Think i need to bath in this stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Right guys, thinking outside the box here. This stuff in liquorice root, seems to be in some expensive preparations. Targex stuff is impossible to get here in UK. So hows this for an out the box idea. Liquorice root is actually very very cheap to buy. Under a tenner for a kilo on Ebay, and that's delivered. Or even liquorice root tea.

So here's my idea. I buy some liquorice root powder, and desolve into a tea. Then add some gelatin and some aloe vera cream. Job done, rub it in, could make loads of it for under £20. What do you reckon, would it work??


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Bumping up, looking for response to my last post.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How about some DMSO blend with something?

The extract isnt that expensive.

Can you buy it raw?

I still think there needs to be some form of transdermal preperation there to drive it into the tissue.


----------

